# 2015 f 150



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone have a 15 f150 with the plow prep? And what kind of plow are u running? I just found out they offer it on all model trucks but u can only get it with the 5.0 v8


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I doubt you will see any this season with blades. Most guys had to buy 14's due to the 15 not being available until January. I look forward to seeing what they look like next season. I am worried about the dent factor though.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Most manufacturers have not made a mount for the new F150. Boss had a mount before the trucks came out, but dropped the mount. Now they have a new plow to put on the truck (HTX). Buyers was the second to come out with a mount for the truck and Snoway just came out with a mount. The other companies most likely won't come out until this summer. Both Snoway and Buyers plows are heavier then Ford recommends for the truck. The new HTX weight is less they what Ford recommends. The old Sport Duty plow is what the new F150 was introduced with. And while Boss did have a mount for the truck, they dropped it because they felt it was too heavy for the truck. Only time will tell. Also now all F150 models with the 5.0 can get a plow package. Only the XL, XLT and basic Lariat. I ordered a King Ranch and the plow package was not available. The plow package consists of a switch to shut off certain electrical equipment, like heated seats.


----------



## blwnsmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

http://wot.motortrend.com/1502_2015_ford_f_150_snow_plow_prep_kit_costs_just_50.html



> The upgrade works by temporarily shutting off nonessential accessories to provide dedicated power to the snow plow. The snow plow and installation are not included in the kit.* Installation of the plow must be done by a Ford Qualified Vehicle Modifier.*


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

Correct the plow prep pkg is available up to the 501A package on a Lariat. 502A and up eliminates the ability to add it. Boss has a 7' plow to fit the new F150. The only other F150 with plow prep is the 2012 - 2014 with a 6.2


----------

